# Snoway 3 pin style Subframe mount 99100392 for 1999-later Chevy/GMC



## Curro (Nov 28, 2011)

Asking $200 plus actual shipping cost.
Snoway 3 pin style Subframe Components Package 99100392 which includes:
-front cross-member # 96100965 
-rear cross-member # 96103429
-hardware also included

This is for use with Subframe Nose Piece # 96103002. Nose piece NOT INCLUDED. Please check to see if this subframe mount is correct for your vehicle. This is a used mount and has some surface rust.

Fits:
1999 - LATER GMC 1500 SIERRA 4x4 (New Body Style)
1999 - LATER CHEVROLET 1500 SILVERADO 4x4

http://www.snoway.com/service/Subframes/97100625b.PDF

Call or text 315.885.0302 or email: [email protected].


----------



## Curro (Nov 28, 2011)

Bump for new price.. $150 shipped!


----------



## Curro (Nov 28, 2011)

Bump..........


----------



## Buckshot1991 (Mar 19, 2017)

Curro said:


> Bump..........


Can you send me a picture and will it work on a 2011 gmc 1500


----------

